# LBT - Needs A Crew Wed Per NOAA



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

NOAA is predicting 1ft or less on Wed and if the forecast holds, I'm looking for 3. If any one with electric reels is interested, that would be awesome cause it's a long way down on some of my spots.

I hv a float plan that will take us 110 mile round trip. 

Any one interested, give me a shout.

Split/Cost = 2 MPG x cost per gal of gas + $30 bait + $20 1 gal of 2 stroke oil...we'll head out with tanks topped off and re-fuel at Wally World before de' cleaning of fish begins. 

Last trip was 105 miles.

I provide block ice for fish, you bring a sammich, drink, your favorite bottom rig & tackle and we're good to go. 

If you don't have a favorite offshore combo, I'll hv something that'll work for ya...

Lets go kill some bigguns!!!!

Jimmy

Here's post from last weeks request for Need A Ride / Crew
http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum25/thread16383.html


----------



## seashaker (Mar 6, 2009)

were will you launch from ?


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

We will launch from shoreline 0630 and return around 4:00 

Jimmy


----------



## ready_2_go (Oct 9, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Boat now has full crew for Wed, gonna be a great day to be on the water.

Jimmy


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Dang! Wanted to go let us know how the trip goes!


----------

